# Tabby or other breed?



## Calmlittlebuddha (Apr 19, 2021)

Hello, I am going to be adopting a one year old cat. She was brought into the rescuse because she was being mated with her brother. She is very sweet and loving and I am wondering if she is a brown spotted tabby domestic shorthair or more of a unique breed. Thank you for your help!


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Without any registration documents she will be a tabby domestic shorthair - and a very pretty one at that


----------



## Calmlittlebuddha (Apr 19, 2021)

Thank you so much Bertie! I can’t wait to bring her home this week.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Has she got a name yet or are you waiting till she comes home to decide ? To me she has the look of an Egyptian Mau cat with her markings (obviously she's not one !) - so something like Nefertiti might suit ?


----------



## Calmlittlebuddha (Apr 19, 2021)

We were thinking Piper or even Aphrodite but Nerferiti is a really cool name! I can see a little Egyptian Mau in her too so maybe a more exotic name would suit her better. I really apprciate your help!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Tabby is markings/pattern description not a breed. Your pretty kitty, as mentioned, is a domestic short hair DSH, otherwise known as moggie.


----------



## Calmlittlebuddha (Apr 19, 2021)

Lorilu, thank you I was just figuring that out about tabby not being a breed and that she will be considered a DSH. This is all so interesting!


----------



## Calmlittlebuddha (Apr 19, 2021)

What name do you guys like better calliope feather nickname poppy or Piper sage?


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Calmlittlebuddha said:


> What name do you guys like better calliope feather nickname poppy or Piper sage?


definitely Calliope Feather


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Calmlittlebuddha said:


> What name do you guys like better calliope feather nickname poppy or Piper sage?


What matters is what name SHE likes. Take your time getting to know her, she'll let you know what her name is.


----------



## Calmlittlebuddha (Apr 19, 2021)

Hi everyone, I brought my new kitty home this afternoon! It's going pretty well but she has not used her litter box yet, it's been 6 hours. She has gone in it but not went, should I be worried? About how much liter do you guys put in your cats box? She is very tiny so many I should scoop out some more. we are still deciding on a name but thinking poppy, dahli or Penrose!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Calmlittlebuddha said:


> View attachment 467202
> View attachment 467201
> Hi everyone, I brought my new kitty home this afternoon! It's going pretty well but she has not used her litter box yet, it's been 6 hours. She has gone in it but not went, should I be worried? About how much liter do you guys put in your cats box? She is very tiny so many I should scoop out some more. we are still deciding on a name but thinking poppy, dahli or Penrose!


How's it going now? I expect she's using her box when needed now? I would like to ask you to please, please remove the bell on her collar. Cats have such sensitive hearing. Imagine how annoying it must be for her to have a constant jingling in her ears with every move. Really, I'd just remove the collar too.


----------



## Calmlittlebuddha (Apr 19, 2021)

Hello, it's going really well! she is using her litter box now, I had to run to a few stores to find one that she liked.mi had no idea about the bell, that makes a lot of sense, I can't believe all of the collars they had in the let store had bells on them. My sweet cat Palmer seen in my avatar never wore a collars, she is micro chipped, so should I just take her collar off? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

She's a very pretty cat, lovely markings. It's good to hear she's settling in well.


----------



## Calmlittlebuddha (Apr 19, 2021)

Thank you Jackie! The avatar kitty is so cute too. What's his/her name? You mentioned her marking, do you know if this is normal, her belly was shaved from beings spayed and her skin is actually spotted as well now just her fur, kind of neat!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Calmlittlebuddha said:


> Thank you Jackie! The avatar kitty is so cute too. What's his/her name? You mentioned her marking, do you know if this is normal, her belly was shaved from beings spayed and her skin is actually spotted as well now just her fur, kind of neat!


Spotted or striped all the way through, I love that! My red boy Tolly was striped on his skin same as his fur. He had to have his head shaved for a CT scan once, that's how I knew.


----------



## Calmlittlebuddha (Apr 19, 2021)

Lori, it is really cool! Tolly is a cute name.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Calmlittlebuddha said:


> Lori, it is really cool! Tolly is a cute name.


You were asking about Naming, my Tolly took a week to let me know his name. I rescued him in a rainstorm, a tiny little red scrap of fur. I tried all sorts of names on him but none were right, I even tried my previous red boy's name (Baby) but that didn't work either. Then a week after I brought him home I was lying in bed reading when -for the first time- he managed to climb up on the bed all by himself. (up until then he would just holler until I got up and picked hi up)

He was so proud of himself and did what he had already developed the habit of doing (and did all his life) he started at my feet, got on me and walked the length of my body to my face and gave me a kiss. I opened my mouth to tell him how proud of him I was, what a brave boy! and what came out was 'Oh Tolly! You did it all by yourself you clever boy!". I had no idea I was going to say that, but Tolly was his name and he was the one who told me. 

(having said that, she really does look like a Poppy, doesn't she? She what she thinks of it. She'll let you know)


----------



## Calmlittlebuddha (Apr 19, 2021)

That is the most adorable story ever!


----------

